

Factoring System Data into Behavior Analytics to Increase Retention/Monetization - gamesguy
http://gamesauce.org/news/2014/09/02/factoring-system-performance-data-into-game-analytics-for-better-retention-monetization/

======
KarenS
Some good info about what you should log to track your system data.

